# Has anyone used Marriott Grande Vista's shuttle service for the Disney parks?



## cyntravel (Mar 26, 2012)

I have family traveling in Oct to Disney and I wanted to know about the shuttle service to the Disney parks from the resort.

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## brigechols (Mar 26, 2012)

AFAIK, Marriott does not offer shuttle service from Grande Vista to any Disney Park.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was not aware of any shuttle service. Perhaps there is a third party operator that you can reserve with, but nothing offered by the resort.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a shuttle service from the Marriott Orlando World Center to the Disney parks which can be used by those staying at the three Palms resorts, but I do not recall seeing any mention of a shuttle service the one time we stayed at Grande Vista a couple of years ago.


----------



## jpc763 (Mar 27, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> There is a shuttle service from the Marriott Orlando World Center to the Disney parks which can be used by those staying at the three Palms resorts, but I do not recall seeing any mention of a shuttle service the one time we stayed at Grande Vista a couple of years ago.



Could you provide me with more info on this?  I will be staying at Imperial Palms this November!


----------



## brigechols (Mar 28, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> Could you provide me with more info on this?  I will be staying at Imperial Palms this November!



Shuttle service from the Marriott World Centre hotel to the Disney attractions is available by advance reservation. The cost is $15.00 roundtrip for adults or children. Children under four years are free.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 28, 2012)

You may also look into the Orlando Lynx Bus service to see if they offer a connection point to the parks: http://www.golynx.com/


----------



## amyhwang (Mar 28, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> There is a shuttle service from the Marriott Orlando World Center to the Disney parks which can be used by those staying at the three Palms resorts, but I do not recall seeing any mention of a shuttle service the one time we stayed at Grande Vista a couple of years ago.



I just called the Marriott Orlando World Center yesterday and asked about a shuttle.  I was told they don't have one!  So either I was given incorrect information, or this is something they discontinued, or maybe some groups staying here arrange for something?

I stayed at Grande Vista two years ago.  One day my husband dropped myself and the kids off at the Magic Kingdom to meet my best friend, who happened to be there with her kids, for the day.  I took a taxi back (our husbands each had different plans that day) - wow it was about $45!  So I highly recommend a rental car at the Grande Vista!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Shuttle service from the Marriott World Centre hotel to the Disney attractions is available by advance reservation. The cost is $15.00 roundtrip for adults or children. Children under four years are free.



Ouch. For a family of 4 that would be $60. Of course they would save on parking at the parks. So it would cost an extra $45 over driving.


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 28, 2012)

Beware of the taxi drivers around the Disneyworld area.  They will go the longest possible way to make the fare go higher.  We found this out the hard way.....if possible, give them the route to take before getting in the cab - this way they know you know where you're going!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 28, 2012)

joyzilli said:


> Beware of the taxi drivers around the Disneyworld area.  They will go the longest possible way to make the fare go higher.  We found this out the hard way.....if possible, give them the route to take before getting in the cab - this way they know you know where you're going!






Actually, the best way to take a cab is to ask for a "Flat Rate" up front and how much it would be.  This way, you can be sure they'll go the fastest route and not waste time.




.


----------

